# Chevrolet Duramax vs Ford F250



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

Any thoughts on which truck might have the better Engine?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Ford does. Till I get a Chevy, maybe... not sure, really depends. lol 

Get both, that's what I did.


----------



## MadHatter84 (Aug 30, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> Ford does.


Not necesarrily. Its like comparing apples and oranges. Look at the specs, HP, torque, drivability, powertrain. Then make up your mind


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I've owned both and am a Ford fan - I drive a 2010 Ford now and had 08 Chevy previously.

My opinion all around motor/trans - Duramax/Allison wins
Truck and everything else - Ford wins by a mile
Capability of motor/trans with some aftermarket work - Ford (6.4 anyway, not necessarily true yet with the 6.7)

I'd buy a Ford if it were me, but Chevy would be a close second. I wouldn't even consider Dodge anymore.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Duramax / Allison is a great combo (note that I did not say Chevy or GMC)... Go drive them both and see what you think. 

As for the truck overall, the Ford wins by a long shot!


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Ive driven both and both are great trucks. Only problem with the Chevy was the motor would overheat when pulling heavy loads (20K lbs). Would only go about 40mph and warning lights would come on once it overheated. We would disconnect the batteries and that would reset it. Both of them were the 2011 diesel models. But like the others said the Ford truck in general is way better


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

mazda


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

drive them both back to back and then see what you think.... i did and ended up with a 3500 denali


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Ford by a landslide. Currently in a 2010 F350 6.4 but ordering a 2012 F350 6.7 in a few weeks. Used to drive gm junk but no more. I switch to Ford in 2007 and have never looked back.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Up until this year it would be a hands down decesion to buy the Duramax. The new Ford deisel is looking very good from what I am hearing and reading. It would be a tough decesion if I were buying today.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Well look at it this way. The GM bailout costs every US tax payer around 3k. Ford told the government they didnt want their money or their control over them. Dodge/Chrysler's bailout cost every tax payer around 5k. They also wont warranty anything and they are a total POS. Ford is the only truck you should be looking at. Buyer beware read your contract and warranty book cover to cover before you sign.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i have a couple of both if you would like to drive them back to back. let me know.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ford 6.7 is hard to beat right now.......I love mne and pull a 12,000 lb camper.
9.5 mpg pullin.
I happen to not like chevy trucks much......I dont think they last like they should IMO


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

The only way to make a $50k decision is to go drive them both. I have heard stories of both makes falling apart or problems with them but they change engines and specs so much it is hard to keep up with the good models from the not so good. I am personally a Chevy man and have 200k miles on my 2nd Duramax without a problem. I have had numerous friends switch to a Duramax after driving mine and only one with back to Ford after owning a Chevy. It all depends whether you want to drive a tank or a fighter jet, I prefer the jet.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have no use for a diesel but my Dad has drove 3 diff Ford diesels since 1993. His last Ford was the 6.0 and he had the head gasket problem that has plagued the 6.0, at 60,000 mile. He wont own a Dodge because of previous bad experience so he test drove and bought a 2011 Chevy Duramax 1 ton, not a dually, 4x4, while his Ford was still in the shop being fixed. He full time travels and pulls a 32 foot 5th wheel so the truck spends 90% of its life pulling. I spoke with him the other day and he has 7500 miles and cant say enough good things about the power. He wanted to buy a Ford but because they have a new engine, he was nervous about new engine bugs that have not been worked out. He said he hand calculated the mileage not pulling the trailer and its between 18-20mpg. Pulling he gets the typical 9-10mpg.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I own both. Wife drives an F350 4X crew cab. I drive a Chev 3500 4X crew. Both are SRW. Cab size and seat comfort - Ford Smooth, quiet ride, fuel econ and towing ability - Chev by a large margin. I often haul 18 rolls of hay at a time. Thats a little over 21K of hay on a 7K trailer. Yes, I know a 28K load puts me way over the GCVW. The Chev tows it well stock - no programer or exhaust mod needed. Trailer has elec over hyd brakes so I can stop it. The Ford is a pig with a load (sometimes haul a cattle trailer (about14K).- also stock. The Chev gets about 18mpg empty. The Ford gets abot 14. Wife works out of the Ford (Veterinarian) and likes the cab size. We use the Chev for everything else. I do wish the Chev had a larger cab. If you have kids that might be a deciding factor.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> I own both. Wife drives an F350 4X crew cab. I drive a Chev 3500 4X crew. Both are SRW. Cab size and seat comfort - Ford Smooth, quiet ride, fuel econ and towing ability - Chev by a large margin. I often haul 18 rolls of hay at a time. Thats a little over 21K of hay on a 7K trailer. Yes, I know a 28K load puts me way over the GCVW. The Chev tows it well stock - no programer or exhaust mod needed. Trailer has elec over hyd brakes so I can stop it. The Ford is a pig with a load (sometimes haul a cattle trailer (about14K).- also stock. The Chev gets about 18mpg empty. The Ford gets abot 14. Wife works out of the Ford (Veterinarian) and likes the cab size. We use the Chev for everything else. I do wish the Chev had a larger cab. If you have kids that might be a deciding factor.


What year are the Ford and Chevy?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

fishnfool said:


> What year are the Ford and Chevy?


2010 Ford and 2011 Chev.

Diesels we have owned Ford - 1984, 1987, 1995, 1999, 2007(uhhhggg) and the 2010. Chev - 1994, 1998, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 and 2011. Typically run them about 50K per year. Although I seldom keep a truck beyond 60K miles, my father in law runs them forever. He runs about 100K per year and usually keeps a truck 300k - 400k. He runs Chevys with really good luck. His present truck - a 2008 C3500, has 396K on it. New lift pump and HP pump - otherwise, never been into the engine. Having said that, I think 500K is reasonable from any of them (Ford, CHev, Dodge) as long as you dont abuse (programmer) them or dust them. Clean air filters and good oil are the key to survival.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> 2010 Ford and 2011 Chev.
> 
> Diesels we have owned Ford - 1984, 1987, 1995, 1999, 2007(uhhhggg) and the 2010. Chev - 1994, 1998, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 and 2011. Typically run them about 50K per year. Although I seldom keep a truck beyond 60K miles, my father in law runs them forever. He runs about 100K per year and usually keeps a truck 300k - 400k. He runs Chevys with really good luck. His present truck - a 2008 C3500, has 396K on it. New lift pump and HP pump - otherwise, never been into the engine. Having said that, I think 500K is reasonable from any of them (Ford, CHev, Dodge) as long as you dont abuse (programmer) them or dust them. Clean air filters and good oil are the key to survival.


The 2010 Ford (6.4) is an amazing motor if you remove the emmissions mess it has on it. In stock form it leaves a lot to be desired. The 2011 is a completely new motor/drivetrain. Just saying comparin a 10 Ford to an 11 Chevy is apples to oranges. I'm not saying you wouldn't still prefer the Chevy but should compare 11 to 11. (and if you removbe the DPF and disable EGR in the 2010 Ford you will have a whole new opinion of it).

I've had Ford - 00,06 (ugggh is right), and 10 and 08 Duramax.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been out of the engine business for 5 years now but back in the past here is how the big 3 stand on diesels

#1 dodge cummins

#2 ford stroke

#3 is chevy diesels. 

A lot of the hype of chevy having the worst diesels go back to the 6.2 and 6.5's. They really gave chevy a bad name in diesel engines.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> A lot of the hype of chevy having the worst diesels go back to the 6.2 and 6.5's. They really gave chevy a bad name in diesel engines.


True, but the Duramax has been proven now for I believe 10 years. Just based on motors alone, I wouldn't have a problem owning a Duramax, Power Stroke or a Cummins. They all make great motors nowadays. But, I would have to put them in the order of Duramax 1st, Cummins 2nd and Powerstroke 3rd. But, they are all so close that being 3rd and a gnats hair from being 1st IMO.

I say, just buy what you like and leave the rest alone.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

If Ford is so great, why do they redesign their motors 2-3 times a year? That makes me wonder. "What year is that Ford there?" "Oh 2009.45672 day 11 of May"

Lmao!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ford 6.7 desiel is a beast......as I'm sure a duramax is.
My problem is the truck around the duramax not the engine.
IMO Ford has a better truck around the engine.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> True, but the Duramax has been proven now for I believe 10 years. Just based on motors alone, I wouldn't have a problem owning a Duramax, Power Stroke or a Cummins. They all make great motors nowadays. But, I would have to put them in the order of Duramax 1st, Cummins 2nd and Powerstroke 3rd. But, they are all so close that being 3rd and a gnats hair from being 1st IMO.
> 
> I say, just buy what you like and leave the rest alone.


We have a couple duramaxs in our work fleet.... and they are proven, proven that once warranty is up your gonna spend 4-5500$ on injectors every 100k miles. Thats just my experience though. Ive spoke to some people who are exremely happy with them but most of them dont have a lot of miles on them yet.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ford 6.0 head gasket fix expensive too, $5,000. If you own one the extended warranty is a good idea, it saved my dad from a big bill.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

patwilson said:


> If Ford is so great, why do they redesign their motors 2-3 times a year? That makes me wonder. "What year is that Ford there?" "Oh 2009.45672 day 11 of:texasflag May".
> 
> Lmao!


X2, Cummins has been running basically the same motor for 20 + yrs, Duramax since '01, yes it took them about 5-6 years to get everything ironed out, but that motor/ trans works flawlessly together, and then there's the Powerstroke, 7.3 was the King back in the day, but they had better ideas and did nothing but go downhill, new one gets lots of hype, but who knows yet. The one thing that gets me is when you talk about the new Fords, it's always about changing the emissions, getting it chipped, if that motor was so great, pull with it when u drive it off the lot. Ford probably has the most refined cab, but to me, Duramax/Allison is the drivetrain you want.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

SSST said:


> X2, Cummins has been running basically the same motor for 20 + yrs, Duramax since '01, yes it took them about 5-6 years to get everything ironed out, but that motor/ trans works flawlessly together, and then there's the Powerstroke, 7.3 was the King back in the day, but they had better ideas and did nothing but go downhill, new one gets lots of hype, but who knows yet. The one thing that gets me is when you talk about the new Fords, it's always about changing the emissions, getting it chipped, if that motor was so great, pull with it when u drive it off the lot. Ford probably has the most refined cab, but to me, Duramax/Allison is the drivetrain you want.


X2

As I said in another thread, I have 1 of each. I drive a Chev 3500 srw and my wife drives a Ford 350 srw. Ford cab is larger and that is nice. The Chev WAY out tugs the Ford. Ford burns more fuel. The Chev truck holds up a little better. I did have a $5000 injector event as described above but that was gross fuel contamination and paid for by the fuel supplier.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

offshorefanatic said:


> We have a couple duramaxs in our work fleet.... and they are proven, proven that once warranty is up your gonna spend 4-5500$ on injectors every 100k miles. Thats just my experience though. Ive spoke to some people who are exremely happy with them but most of them dont have a lot of miles on them yet.


My father in law has 385000 on the original injectors and pump (2009 Chev). 
Clean fuel and quality filters are a must. That goes for any high pressure injected engine.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Google the  HDTOHD site and look at the stock comparisions btwn chevy, ford, dodge.

Utube also has several videos from the HDTOHD website.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ask the dealer how much it will cost to remove/replace one of the rear injectors on either motor. You will be surprised and not in a good way by one of the answers you will get.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

RayAM2007 said:


> Google the  HDTOHD site and look at the stock comparisions btwn chevy, ford, dodge.
> 
> Utube also has several videos from the HDTOHD website.


I believe everything on the head to head challenge that was hosted by gm. Even the youtube videos shot by gm people show the excellence of the gm product and how it is far superior to that of anything else tested..


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I believe everything on the head to head challenge that was hosted by gm. Even the youtube videos shot by gm people show the excellence of the gm product and how it is far superior to that of anything else tested..


Exactly....


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Duramax all the way, I pull trailers of all size nearly on daily basis, I've had one ford, couple dodges, I am highly impressed with my chevy 3500, it definitely has no quit in it.


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

01 duramax 200,000 + miles had injectors replaced at 150000,under warranty. I pull trailers as well on a regular basis. I would by another duramax in heart beat. Cummins of course is a solid proven motor, although transmission was lacking. Ford on the other hand, seems always to have there share of problems and has to be work out. Consider this power stroke has more working parts than cummins and duramax. Then there is Allison, every tranny guy I talked to. Has nothing but good things say. good fuel,lots of fuel filter changes and air filters. I'm sure good oil helps as well. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> The 2010 Ford (6.4) is an amazing motor if you remove the emmissions mess it has on it. In stock form it leaves a lot to be desired. (and if you remove the DPF and disable EGR in the 2010 Ford you will have a whole new opinion of it).
> 
> I did and the difference is absolutely amazing, fuel economy increase went from 13.5 MPG average to 15.25 MPG average. Throttle response is now almost instantaneous with almost zero turbo lag. No one would believe that the removal of the emission **** could make that much difference.


----------

